# Capture a scrolling screen page



## Julie Frances

Is there a simple way to capture and save in full, a screen that scrolls on Windows 8.1 a free way would be good??:smile:


----------



## joeten

Hi you could try this How to Take full Web Page Screenshots in Google Chrome
How to take screenshots in Windows - even scrolling web pages - PC Advisor
Capture an entire Web page as an image or PDF - CNET
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/fireshot/


----------



## Julie Frances

joeten said:


> Hi you could try this How to Take full Web Page Screenshots in Google Chrome
> How to take screenshots in Windows - even scrolling web pages - PC Advisor
> Capture an entire Web page as an image or PDF - CNET
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/fireshot/


:smile:Thank You, "Ducklink" looks ok.:grin:


----------



## joeten

You're Welcome.


----------



## buzza24

Julie Frances said:


> Is there a simple way to capture and save in full, a screen that scrolls on Windows 8.1 a free way would be good??:smile:


Windows 8 comes with a screen capture tool called Snipping Tool. Simple but very good tool which I use daily.

If the posts suggestions don't work, try this.

Windows 8 Snipping Tool - Use Snipping Tool to capture screen shots - Windows Help

*BTW: This tool is also available in Windows 7 :thumb:


----------



## Julie Frances

buzza24 said:


> Windows 8 comes with a screen capture tool called Snipping Tool. Simple but very good tool which I use daily.
> 
> If the posts suggestions don't work, try this.
> 
> Windows 8 Snipping Tool - Use Snipping Tool to capture screen shots - Windows Help
> 
> *BTW: This tool is also available in Windows 7 :thumb:


Thank You. Yes i know the snipping tool but i`m looking to capture a full page that scrolls.:smile:


----------

